# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  For Chrome and Safari Users

## Rob

rom the software technical support "There is no support for WYSIWYG in Chrome (and Safari) at this time. That will come when the new editor is released in 4.1.4".

This problem is known and being addressed in the new beta version of the software. It s already being tested by the company and will be their next update.

Until that time, for all Chrome and Safari users, it would be best to use a different browser. Firefox on both the PC and Mac platforms works correctly.

I do have to say it is nice to have support for the board now... no more guessing and shutting off features just to make things work... (grin)

----------

